# Robbosara



## Robbosara (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi I just wondered if anyone could tell me if this is normal please. When I walk Georgie she can be fine walking along on a long extendable lead but then she will start jumping up at the back of my legs and biting and also crouching down in front of my feet so I can't walk . She also gets very hyper and when you pick her up for any reason on the walk , say if her lead is tangled she growls and bites . She also is still very bitey at home even though we put her away from us when she bites for a few minutes.she is getting two 25 mins walks a day as recommended by a puppy trainer at her class. She gets plenty of sleep and play. Is this just puppy being a puppy or have I got a problem . It does make walking her not so much fun so I would like to stop her doing it. Thanks so for any help .


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi, how old is Georgie now? It takes a while to get them used to what you expect on a lead walk and to her I suppose the world is way too exciting to be tethered  Do you get some off lead too? She may just be getting overexcited because going out is the biggest thing ever for our little furry friends. Poppy is nearly two now and still goes bonkers when the signs for a walk start to happen. I might be tempted to use a normal lead and train a 'close' command to let her know you want a loose lead, the extender lead can teach them that it's ok to pull etc. Lots of better qûalified people than me on here though so you'll get sorted x


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie is almost a year old and after she's done her business during a walk she sometimes goes crazy running, jumping and playing tug with the leash. This morning she played soccer with a chunk of snow.  She will settle when I ask her to though.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I would concentrate on lead walking with a normal lead too. I really don't like extending leads especially for pups, far too many things which can go wrong so if you can't trust off lead I would just just a regular long line not a flexi.

With jumping and biting at you she has probably discovered it gets a good reaction from you so you need to make sure you don't react when she does it.

Not a problem - just a puppy being a puppy and learning how to manipulate you into playing


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I agree, use a regular lead and ditch the flexilead.
How old is your pup?
Dot loves to hold something in her mouth... as a tiny pup she used to hold a fold of her own lead or a mouthful of one of the other dogs'  these days if we are just walking she is better, but if we walk towards the park she bounces like a yo yo  she doesn't bite, or pull, just vertical bounces, she just cannot contain her excitement.
2ndhandgal which thread did you give that fab advice about training good walking?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes and don't forget Puppies are like kids, any attention is better than none as far as they are concerned, so even if you scold him for doing it he is getting attention. But it is normal puppy behaviour.


----------



## Robbosara (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi thank you all for the advice I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

It made a world of difference when I shortened the lead to about 4 feet. I'm short so that was enough for the leash to be loose but learning to walk with me versus my arms being pulled out of my sockets. I know some are very adept at long leads. My two can't handle it. It's just enough freedom that they want to break free. Also the retractable ones I think leave tension in such a way that my two pull even worse. For the running and sniffing and stopping, I take them to off leash parks or areas.


----------

